# Polygraph and Background Check



## medichopeful (Aug 26, 2010)

Okay, so here are some interesting questions that came to my mind recently: 

1) How many PUBLIC EMS agencies (for example Boston EMS, Lee County EMS, etc) do a polygraph examination prior to an employment?  

2) Would an agency like Philladelphia Fire Paramedic Division (technically part of a fire department) do a polygraph?

3) How thorough are the background investigations for a fire based EMS "third service" (like NYFD EMS)?  What about for non-fire third services (Lee County, Boston EMS, etc)?

4) What about psychological testing for the two types?

I'm the type of person who worries a lot about little things and getting a job, and I just wanted to see if I could get some actual facts before I drive myself nuts.  OCD is a wonderful thing :glare:

Don't worry, I've never been arrested or anything like that or done drugs or drank 

Thanks all!
Eric


----------



## emt seeking first job (Aug 26, 2010)

*...so by the numbers*

I do not like the label "OCD", you are just seeking out info.

1) there are so many public agencies in the USA, too labor intensive to count, for each agency, go to the website, most list the steps in the process, have an info #, or post a question about a specific organziation

2) review the website, contact that agency or make a thread about that agency to find out

3) each agency has its own process, it is hard to answer the question "how thourough" , compared to the FBI and CIA, probably less, but no investigation is 100% thourough, otherwise Robert Hansen and Aldrich Ames would never have made the cut, consider each process like a computer email filter, that removes most of the unqualified people but not all, and then removes some qualified people as well, no system is without fault

4) most psycholgical tests are standard tests, different agencies use different ones, start a thread about a particualr agency to see if anyone applied, then someone can reply with which ones they were administered, then do a keyword search online

Good luck with your applications


----------



## 8jimi8 (Aug 26, 2010)

polygraph evidence is inadmissible in court and while some government agencies use it, i think that a private company using it for pre-employment screening could open themselves to being sued by someone discriminated against on the basis of a polygraph.


----------



## Sasha (Aug 26, 2010)

Sounds like you got something to hide if you're nervous about a polygraph!!


----------



## emt seeking first job (Aug 26, 2010)

Most public safety jobs make you sign a waver that you will co-operate with the process, waive any right to sue them or anyone who they contact about you.

having these 'waivers' does not rule out suing, yet, you would have to pay a lawyer up front to do it, at least $300/hr, so that would preclude the majority of us....

Lie detector tests measure specifically, blood pressure, reperations, skin conductivity, and pulse. (possibly one or two other things)

The theory is that when you lie, those things change involuntarily, much has been written about it and its validity, it is far from an exact science.

They will ask you a set of fact questions, then some other ones, the review questions before they run the machine.

Also, the is a theory that when people see a needle fluctuate, and they are lying, it increases one of those things it measures even more.


----------



## emt seeking first job (Aug 26, 2010)

It sounds to me as if the poster is eager to get a job and is concerned about being disqualified by a mistake at a further level in the process.


----------



## citizensoldierny (Aug 26, 2010)

Sasha said:


> Sounds like you got something to hide if you're nervous about a polygraph!!



Well you know what the say about assuming


----------



## Sasha (Aug 26, 2010)

citizensoldierny said:


> Well you know what the say about assuming



It's called a joke, dear. And I'm sure medichopeful knows that. 

You know what they say about people with no sense of humor!


----------



## citizensoldierny (Aug 26, 2010)

Sasha, 
Therein lies the problem with non-verbal communications and not knowing you personally. To me it sounded accusatory and negative especially when one adds exclamation points for emphasis. I in fact do have a sense of humor buried under many, many layers of seriousness and  stoicism.


----------



## Sasha (Aug 26, 2010)

citizensoldierny said:


> Sasha,
> Therein lies the problem with non-verbal communications and not knowing you personally. To me it sounded accusatory and negative especially when one adds exclamation points for emphasis. I in fact do have a sense of humor buried under many, many layers of seriousness and  stoicism.



I have been a fixture on this site for awhile, people know my personality, for the most part  The exclamation points are usually when you can't take me seriously.


----------



## medicdan (Aug 26, 2010)

If you want an academic perspective, check out the work of Saxe et al, from the Congress Office of Technological Assessment, from the mid- 70s, early 80s.


----------



## citizensoldierny (Aug 26, 2010)

Sasha,
Gotcha. Now let me stop derailing Medichopefuls thread.


----------



## SauceyEMT (Aug 26, 2010)

Sasha said:


> Sounds like you got something to hide if you're nervous about a polygraph!!



If he's interested in Boston EMS (which he mentioned twice), he doesnt have anything to worry about. Polygraphs are illegal in Massachusetts even for public safety positions. Psych exams are standard, but polygraphs are a no-go.


----------



## medichopeful (Aug 26, 2010)

Sasha said:


> Sounds like you got something to hide if you're nervous about a polygraph!!



Haha not necessarily. The problem is that my OCD literally makes me worry about ANY little thing, so I would have a hard time passing a polygraph even with a lilly-white background, because the OCD makes everything seem bigger than it is, so I'd admit to stuff that I haven't done or I'd think so much into the question that I'd trip the sensor.

I DO know you're kidding by the way


----------



## medichopeful (Aug 26, 2010)

emt seeking first job said:


> I do not like the label "OCD", you are just seeking out info.



Actually, the reason I am asking is BECAUSE of OCD.  I have it, it's well documented.  Meds have been helpful, but they can only do so much.  I'll be open about it, as I don't have a major problem talking about this.

You might have just read it wrong, so I'll cut you some slack 

Eric


----------



## medichopeful (Aug 26, 2010)

SauceyEMT said:


> If he's interested in Boston EMS (which he mentioned twice), he doesnt have anything to worry about. Polygraphs are illegal in Massachusetts even for public safety positions. Psych exams are standard, but polygraphs are a no-go.



Sorry for the triple post, but yes Boston is the one I'm interested in.  However, life changes, and I won't be going for the job until I graduate college in a few years, so life may take me to a different state or location.  I do know that a polygraphs are illegal here though.  Thanks for the info!


----------



## medichopeful (Aug 26, 2010)

citizensoldierny said:


> Sasha,
> Gotcha. Now let me stop derailing Medichopefuls thread.



lol it's not a problem at all.  Carry on if you want!


----------

